# UK Taxes for Canadian Expat Question



## f00kie (Aug 30, 2014)

I am being offered an intra-company transfer from my firm's Toronto office to the London office. One problem: the salary is actually a little bit less in London, with of course the cost-of-living premium.

My company has told me though, that there are two very significant tax advantages that will net me more salary than what I make in London (if I declare non-residency in Canada):

1. For the first 2 or 3 years as an expat in Britain, my rent is deductible
2. For the first 2 or 3 years as an expat in Britain, any time I spent outside of the UK are tax free for me

Both of these would be huge for me, as I am a consultant and would spend a lot of time on the road. However, I cannot find any references to these on the web.

Are these real? Are there links explaining them?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi... i've moved this to the Expat Tax branch of the forum, as you're more likely to get a response there than here on the Britain branch.


----------

